# [SOLVED] BSOD while Playing League Of Legends



## SonicChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

I get a Blue Screen a few minutes into the game and get a Power_Driver_State_Failure error. The crash file looks like this.


```
Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
**************************************************  *****************************
 
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8008013a20, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c4d8, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8008df2820, The blocked IRP
 
Debugging Details:
------------------
 
 
DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3
 
IMAGE_NAME:  pci.sys
 
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc117
 
MODULE_NAME: pci
 
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88000f74000 pci
 
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
 
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
 
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
 
PROCESS_NAME:  System
 
CURRENT_IRQL:  2
 
STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`02cf41e3 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08013a20 fffff800`00b9c4d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c490 fffff800`02c8a836 : fffff800`00b9c5c0   fffff800`00b9c5c0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt! ??   ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x23880
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff800`02c89b26 : fffffa80`094222a8   fffffa80`094222a8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 :   nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffff800`02c8a75e : 00000038`fcdeb89b   fffff800`00b9cc18 00000000`0017f0c8 fffff800`02dfdb88 :   nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff800`02c89e97 : fffffa80`092f3cc3   fffffa80`0017f0c8 0000000c`34e402f7 00000000`000000c8 :   nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`02c86efa : fffff800`02df9e80   fffff800`02e07cc0 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 :   nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000   fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd00 00000000`00000000 :   nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
 
 
STACK_COMMAND:  kb
 
FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
 
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
 
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
 
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
This happens a few minutes after I reconnect as well. My dxdiag is attached. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD while Playing League Of Legends*

Hi - 

Update networking drivers - 

DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card - http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#BCMWL664.SYS

Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

If BSODs persist. . .

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## SonicChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while Playing League Of Legends*

Drver Verifier is running now, but the half Mini car drivers are not on the broadcom site your table sent me to.


----------



## SonicChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while Playing League Of Legends*

Driver verifier ran for 24 hours with no issues, I put in the gigabit ethernet controller drivers, I could not find the Half card drivers on the link that table sent me too and it still is blue screening the same message.

*·* OS - Windows 7 *
·* x64 *
·* What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7 home Premium 64-bit 
*·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? OEM *
·* Age of system (hardware) 2 weeks *
· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 2 weeks
*· *CPU - Intel Core i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.2Ghz 
*· *Video Card - nVidia GeForce GTX460M *
· *MotherBoard - Alienware M17xR3 A04 *
· *Power Supply - brand & wattage - SDI 95080 mWh


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD while Playing League Of Legends*

Hi - 

All the BSODs had bugcheck *0x9f (0x3,,,)* - driver blocking an IRP for too long a time. *acpi.sys* named probable cause in each - Microsoft Advanced Configuration and Power Interface driver. 

NVIDIA may be involved - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]0: kd> !devobj fffffa800800bbf0 f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff80002e2b7f0: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device object (fffffa800800bbf0) is for:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]InfoMask field not found for _OBJECT_HEADER at fffffa800800bbc0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]\Driver\ACPI DriverObject fffffa80057a6ba0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 0 Type 00000032 Flags 00004000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DevExt fffffa80065727d0 DevObjExt fffffa800800bd40 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ExtensionFlags (0x00000800)  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]                            Unknown flags 0x00000800[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]AttachedDevice (Upper) fffffa8008e87480
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\[COLOR=red][B]nvlddmkm.sys[/B][/COLOR], Win32 error 0n2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]\Driver\nvlddmkm[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]AttachedTo (Lower) fffffa8008012a20 \Driver\pci[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Device queue is not busy.  [/FONT]
```
 NVIDIA driver - 

```
[font=lucida console]nvlddmkm.sys       Wed Mar 09 17:41:51 2011 (4D78022F)[/font]
```
See if driver update available - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvlddmkm.sys


As for the DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card - check your system manufacturer's site. Driver may be OEM only.

Do you have bluetooth devices connected?

acpi.sys is a default. Try Driver Verifier again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062411-22729-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Jun 24 12:07:19.294 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:28.324[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08012a20 fffff800`00b9c4d8 fffffa80`06053910[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062411-24804-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Jun 24 11:54:24.468 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:25:41.499[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08031a20 fffff800`043744d8 fffffa80`06059010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062211-25880-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Jun 22 01:11:18.666 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:14.774[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08033a20 fffff800`00b9c4d8 fffffa80`05c14c60[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062111-26863-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Jun 22 00:58:40.746 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:28.776[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08015a20 fffff800`00ba2748 fffffa80`05fc7c60[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062111-26020-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Jun 22 00:45:48.309 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:13.340[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08016a20 fffff800`00ba2748 fffffa80`05f21380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062111-22994-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Jun 21 23:14:45.217 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:34:12.248[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08032a20 fffff800`00b9c4d8 fffffa80`08e19480[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062111-23462-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Jun 21 19:50:10.514 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:12.544[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08014a20 fffff800`0437c4d8 fffffa80`0aac9e10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062111-21652-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Jun 21 19:37:36.264 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:57.294[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08032a20 fffff800`00ba2748 fffffa80`0a5f5d30[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062111-28766-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20941.amd64fre.win7_ldr.110408-1635[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Jun 21 18:39:12.031 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 6:47:56.062[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_ACPI.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08013a20 fffff800`00b9c4d8 fffffa80`08df2820[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## SonicChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD while Playing League Of Legends*

Seems the nVidia drivers are bad as removing them solved the problem. thanks for helping me out and hopefully they fix the drivers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD while Playing League Of Legends*

Glad to hear of BSOD-free status.

Thank you for taking the time to post back with the solution - much appreciated.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

